
ISPs refuse to shut down Pirate Bay - vaksel
http://www.thelocal.se/18940/20090418/
======
mannicken
Incorrect headline.

"ISPs refuse to censor Pirate Bay"

------
keopi
Is it feasible for all the ISPs to be taken to court? I feel like they want to
head towards mass censorship.

also, is the computer in that picture running Linux? It looks like a GNOME
panel on the bottom of the screen.

~~~
Zev
I don't think its feasible, but I don't think the people who decided to start
suing have realized this quite yet. I doubt these people hold the same beliefs
everyone in the organization does, but they are the figureheads and make the
decisions. As bad of a strategy as it may be, waiting for a change in
leadership might be the best option available.

Also, its just Mac OS X with a lot of icons in the dock.

------
windsurfer
You can't stop the signal.

------
chaosmachine
"We will not take any action (to block) the contents if we are not compelled
to do so"

In other words, no one with sufficient authority has asked yet.

~~~
nopassrecover
And until the authority of whomever asks outweighs the money they must be
taking from TPB can you really expect the ISP to take any action.

~~~
abrahamsen
It is not (directly) a question of money, but of legal responsibly. If they
start actively censoring the content of the data that passes through their
network, they risk losing the local equivalent of common carrier status, and
become legally responsible for said data. That is obviously a nightmare
scenario for the ISP (and a wet dream for the RIAA equivalents). But as long
as the ISP's just follow court orders, they are reasonable safe.

